# DIY Python Aquarium Cleaner



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

So after about 1 year of using buckets whilst doing water changes i decided to make a simple yet time consuming way of draining/filling my tanks. I know python and aqueon make one but i dont like the idea of wasting water whilst using it to drain the tank, besides. . . . . i waste enough water when i spill buckets onto my carpet 

I bought a faucet adaptor that connects onto my bathroom sink tap and onto a garden hose. The other end i have squeezed the hose onto a U shaped piece of intake tubing that was from an old HOB filter. I simply place the end into the tank, turn on the tap and it starts to fill up.

For drainage i use a gravel cleaner (i put some panties over the intake and held it with elastic bands so i dont suck up any fish) but have attached to garden hose to it making it longer as i can now use the dirty tank water to water my plants in the back yard some 20 foot away from the tank :-D

I know others have used both these methods but i just wanted to share it with you since it cost a total of $12.00 compared to a python which is around $40. . . . and i dont waste any water , and hopefully no spills anymore!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

good idea!, how did you make the hose adapt to the gravel vac? The hoses i see are usually wider in diameter than my gravel vac hose, so i forsee leaking? Currently i use my aqueon to water my lawn and then attach it to the faucet to fill the tank, but a hose sounds like it can a) be cheaply extended, b) cheaper to obtain, c) more durable. Can you post pics of how each part is attached?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

when i bought my tank pre owned it came with a gravel cleaner which had plastic tubing. That tubing fits snug inside the hose pipe. I will get pictures posted at some point today though. Hopefully it will save others carrying buckets to and from the bathroom !


----------



## Chris07860 (Jan 1, 2008)

stevenjohn21 said:


> So after about 1 year of using buckets whilst doing water changes i decided to make a simple yet time consuming way of draining/filling my tanks. I know python and aqueon make one but i dont like the idea of wasting water whilst using it to drain the tank, besides. . . . . i waste enough water when i spill buckets onto my carpet
> 
> I bought a faucet adaptor that connects onto my bathroom sink tap and onto a garden hose. The other end i have squeezed the hose onto a U shaped piece of intake tubing that was from an old HOB filter. I simply place the end into the tank, turn on the tap and it starts to fill up.
> 
> ...


 Good luck I have the Python gravel vac and it works wonders. I live on the 2nd floor in my house and the sink is down stairs and I have 2 tanks in my bedroom and I used to have to do the whole bucket stuff myself. This product really saves MUCH time and energy. Enjoy it


----------

